# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Bolting treads to steel stringer

## Schumi

Hi,  
My welder who is fabricating a set of steel stringers for me has asked me how many fixing points I would like per tread.  
I will be using 2 140x45 per tread. From any experience out there is 1 bolt per 140x45 sufficent for each side or should I be using 2 per piece.  
The treads will be bolted to 255mm angle which is welded to the stringer so there will be a slight over hang on each end of about 10-15mm.  
From my understanding any overhang between treads should not be included in the overall run is this correct? 
I have decided to fabricate a set of stringers out of ply as template prior to handing over all the measurments . I have learnt my lesson once before when using steel. 
Thanks 
Anthony

----------


## mijati

Using 2 bolts each end will ensure the timber tread doesn't skew over time.
Good luck with it...

----------


## Bloss

> Using 2 bolts each end will ensure the timber tread doesn't skew over time.
> Good luck with it...

   :What he said:  Two each side minimum. Go to forum member blocklayer's (Greg) site for help in designing the stairs: Builders Construction Calculators - Contractors, Tradies and DIY more precisely here: Stair Calculator - Layout Stair Stringer, Headroom Rise Run - Metric  :2thumbsup:

----------

